# Pump house to radium



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Headed over to Granby this weekend to see leftover salmon on Saturday. Thinking I should bring the raft but haven't done this section in over 25 years. Looking for someone to go with or just some more info. Would be bringing my 11 year old and 72 year old mom.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Go left or right at the playwave. Go left or right at Needle's Eye. Your Mom & Son will be fine. Thanks for letting me know that Leftover is coming to town.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

will be out camping above pumphouse, and rafting pump - rancho saturday. yellow super puma, and red white blue incept.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Right at Needle- have fun. Mom will love it. Lots of Bald Eagles this year- pay attention river right before you reach the canyon. They like the big pine trees and the power poles. We saw 5 last time down.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## RaftGoat (Jul 30, 2012)

*Perfect*

I just got back last night from doing a free days with my kids (7 and 9). Super safe but good flow. The hot springs is good too (river left under cliff). New playpark at the top. Hit the hole on left for a bigger hole punch, the one one right for a lesser one. You can scout it out at launch 2 if you want to check it out.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

We ran it yesterday (Monday, 27 July). Hot Springs were cold, as the river is still a bit too high and is bleeding into the pool. Hit 60 mph gusts from just below Radium all the way to Rancho, turning a 3 hour float into a 9 hour ordeal.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Are you camping on the river Saturday night by any chance? Looking to try it out this weekend and would love some beta/multiboat company!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

openboat said:


> We ran it yesterday (Monday, 27 July). Hot Springs were cold, as the river is still a bit too high and is bleeding into the pool. Hit 60 mph gusts from just below Radium all the way to Rancho, turning a 3 hour float into a 9 hour ordeal.



Brutal. What time did that hit you?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I might be heading that way for a SUP float on Saturday. PM me if you want some company. So far it is just me, but there might be a few more people join. I will be staying in Silverthorne, but can be there pretty much any time after 9 if I make it up there. I should know for sure on Thursday if I get to play this weekend. 

Kim


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

finripple said:


> Brutal. What time did that hit you?


We had just passed Radium about noon and the wind was starting. Within half an hour there were whitecaps on flat water and water blowing 20' in the air.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Staying in Granby


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## riverrat09 (Jul 31, 2015)

What day do you plan on rafting the upper C? As you can see, it's only flowing at 850 or so. I was out there in a rented ducky a few days ago when it was flowing around 1300. My story... I love to raft but my raft of 17 years recently fell apart and I had to toss it  which is why I rented a ducky at Rancho. I'd love to join you on your raft (i have all my own gear) this weekend if you want an experienced hand. FYI, Pumphouse to Radium is only 4 miles and unless it's very windy, should take only a couple of hours.


----------

